# Stadium concourse



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Mestalla


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

in comparison here's Wembley's


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

O2 in London:


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

eek, Mestalla's bowels look like a condemned building...or an elaborate fire exit.


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Target Field- Minneapolis, MN*
I took these -(c)All Rights Reserved




































And now a lesson on why the camera phone+beer combo doesn't work well:lol:









ps- Does anyone have pics of Old Trafford's and/or Anfield's concourses?


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Rangers Ballpark in Arlington(very underrated, IMO)


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

New Yankee Stadium


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Some of us Americans use sporting events as our only real chance to eat junk food. Is tailgating something that is done internationally, or is that an American thing?

Anyway, heres a few more:

Old Yankee Stadium:

























Chase Field:

















Oriole Park at Camden Yards:









Dodger Stadium

















Tropicana Field:

















Madison Square Garden (Thank god for the upcoming renovation!)


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nassau Coliseum:









Petco Park:

















Wrigley Field:

































Soldier Field:

























Fenway Park:

















AT&T Park:

























Oakland Coliseum:

















Citi Field:









Nationals Park:









And Lastly, the Best of the Best, New Yankee Stadium:


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone have any pictures of MCC stand in the MCG? or any of the Northern stand?

EDIT: some google imaging has found








Floorboards and escalators FTW :banana:


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Emirates Stadium

Upper Concourse









Lower Concourse


















Club Level - Doubles as exhibition space and corporate functions









Last Summer Arsenal commenced an 'Arsenalisation' of the stadium exterior and lower concourse area (because they plum forgot to have any reference to the clubs past when building it and moving in!)

The obvious areas on the exterior where the Stadium 'cores' or walkways
From this:









To this:









There's also a wall outside the stadium on the podium level with a gigantic photo showing every Arsenal player who ever played at the old stadium Highbury (I can post a larger version showing all the players but is a big bugger)










Keeping it on topic the interior lower concourse was 'Arsenalised' also










































Pictures from godisagooner

The upper concourse is being given a re-dressing this summer which should bring it up to scratch with the lower concourse and hopefully makes the stadium feel a bit more like home


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish I had pictures of Bobby Dodd Stadium's concourses. It was not made for more than one line of people. It felt like I was being crushed. I went down there a few years ago for a Notre Dame-Georgia Tech game. Beautiful stadium, but the concourses were god awful.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

University of Central Florida (UCF) -- Bright House Stadium, Orlando, FL (45,301)


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

salaverryo said:


> Americans have converted concourses into food courts because they can't stay away from junk food for the 2-3 hrs the sporting event lasts.


:bash: I find that kinda offensive. Maybe us Americans like to have some food while at the facility.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Bigmac1212 said:


> :bash: I find that kinda offensive. Maybe us Americans like to have some food while at the facility.


There's a reason he's been banned...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

salaverryo said:


> It's not a dump; it's built to serve its purpose: to convey spectators to & from the stands. Americans have converted concourses into food courts because they can't stay away from junk food for the 2-3 hrs the sporting event lasts.


Ahem, most major WORLD stadiums have food stand/stalls/booths/restaurants in their concourses. Whether it be mere junk food, healthy or both is up to debate, but this is an expected basic part of any major capacity stadium that regularly hosts league games of whatever sport.

Most people that attend such sporting (as well as general entertainment) events expect their food outlets as much as they expect their toilets, they serve their purpose, to feed people whilst they watch the game.


----------



## GideaParkHammer (Mar 7, 2010)

I remember a good few years ago when the then Chairman/Director of Arsenal, David Dein, was asked about the quality of food on offer at football stadiums. His reply was something like; "Why don't people eat at home first?"

This attitude pretty much still exists. I think there are a lot of reasons why stadiums in the UK have pretty poor catering facilities for the "common" fan compared to America.

1 American sports events, especially American Football, is more like an event that a football match in Britain. American fans will make a whole day of it. This is shown by their love of tailgating. Yes, many British fans will also make a day out of going to a match, but that usually means spending a few hours before, and after, in the pub. Food becomes more of a way to soak up beer, than be a social event.

2 American sports tend to last a lot longer than a football match, and with more breaks.

3 Rather than having a snobby aversion to junk food, British fans tend to care more about cost than quality. To many, a burger is a burger...so clubs will offer the cheapest version, even if the burger has as little cow content as allowable by law. As soon as a stadium offers a real 100% beefburger, and charges accordingly, the fans soon whine about the cost.

4 British clubs want to keep a segregation between corporate and regular catering. My club, West Ham, offer a corporate package that includes that lowest forms of food service, the carvery. Now if clubs can charge a few hundred pounds a year extra just for the chance to have a carvery, why bother offering restaurant facilties to the masses.

5 Space is still tight. Most food offered to the masses needs to be something that can be eaten standing up, and with hands...eg pies, burgers and hot dogs.

There are more reasons, but I am running late for work lol


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

GideaParkHammer said:


> even if the burger has as little cow content as allowable by law. As soon as a stadium offers a real 100% beefburger


:uh::uh:
Almost all stadiums in the US use 100% real beef, even the menu boards and advertising says it. (Any form of menu or advertising over here cannot, legally, lie about % content or say somethings real when it really isn't)


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

brewerfan386 said:


> :uh::uh:
> Almost all stadiums in the US use 100% real beef, even the menu boards and advertising says it. (Any form of menu or advertising over here cannot, legally, lie about % content or say somethings real when it really isn't)


I think hes talking about over there, not over here.


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

en1044 said:


> I think hes talking about over there, not over here.


I know, but I was just a little shocked about what he said.


----------



## GideaParkHammer (Mar 7, 2010)

brewerfan386 said:


> :uh::uh:
> Almost all stadiums in the US use 100% real beef, even the menu boards and advertising says it. (Any form of menu or advertising over here cannot, legally, lie about % content or say somethings real when it really isn't)


Sadly it is true. By law, in the UK, a beefburger only needs to contain 65% lean beef to be advertised as a beef burger. A further 15% can be some other part of the cow, and the remaining 20% can be anything. 

I have lived in both the US and UK, and trust me, Americans would not believe what passes as a beefburger at many football stadiums here

Wembley advertises their product as 100% beef, but charge around $9 to $10 for basically a quarter pounder and fries.


----------



## dl3000 (Aug 7, 2004)

I guess stadiums are exempt from the stereotype that European food in general is better. Maybe it depends on the country, or maybe I'm just ignorant, but I've been to France and Italy and Germany and the food was great, but it was never in a stadium.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

> "San Diego...drink it in, it always goes down smooth" - Ron Burgundy


You damn skippy! I'll be there at the beginning of August to attend my sons wedding..

You guys were discussing concession food at San Diego Stadium(now Qualcomm) at Padres games in 1978 was the first place I ever had nachos..They only cost $1 dollar at that time. Soda was .75 cents!!! The "Q" was also one of the first stadiums in the US to have real fast food available..like Rubios fish tacos & Wendy's or Burger King I think along with Ben & Jerry ice cream.

Back on topic...I've noticed at many European soccer games that the fans seem to never leave their seat except at half time? Is this because of the lack of timeouts in soccer? And in the rest of the world are their "hawkers" in the grandstand selling drinks, snacks and souvenirs like in the US? I've never really noticed it..

Thanks!


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

HSBC Arena (Buffalo)



















And some food, beef on weck (yes it's 100% beef, slow roasted sliced roast beef)


----------



## murina (Feb 25, 2010)

Bigmac1212 said:


> :bash: I find that kinda offensive. Maybe us Americans like to have some food while at the facility.


You found _that_ offensive? And you live in the land of Chris Rock, David Spade, Adam Sandler just to name a few??? Get a sense of humor - soon!

I sure hope he didn't get banned for that comment. Most of us on this side of the Atlantic can laugh at ourselves - and that comment was funny!


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

murina said:


> You found _that_ offensive? And you live in the land of Chris Rock, David Spade, Adam Sandler just to name a few??? Get a sense of humor - soon!
> 
> I sure hope he didn't get banned for that comment. Most of us on this side of the Atlantic can laugh at ourselves - and that comment was funny!


there's a history on this board. Please don't flare it up again.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

bd popeye said:


> Back on topic...I've noticed at many European soccer games that the fans seem to never leave their seat except at half time? Is this because of the lack of timeouts in soccer? And in the rest of the world are their "hawkers" in the grandstand selling drinks, snacks and souvenirs like in the US? I've never really noticed it..
> 
> Thanks!


At football matches here, people do occasionally go to get food although to be honest few do, because of the nature of the game. Except for half time there are no breaks, and because the game is inherently low-scoring, spending a pro-longed period away from your seat because of a lust for a steak and kidney pie is just asking for you to miss a goal, and trust me...it sucks.

And no I don't believe there are people who sell souvenirs and snacks walking throughout the stands although obviously i've not been to every ground in the country so I couldn't say with 100% certainty, however i've never been to a game where people do. In fact, in absolute honesty (having experienced both English and American sporting events) generally over here while the game is in play, you pretty much put everything else on hold. It was a bit of a culture shock believe me.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

matthemod said:


> At football matches here, people do occasionally go to get food although to be honest few do, because of the nature of the game. Except for half time there are no breaks, and because the game is inherently low-scoring, spending a pro-longed period away from your seat because of a lust for a steak and kidney pie is just asking for you to miss a goal, and trust me...it sucks.


It's also considered something of an annoyance to other fans to get up for food during the game. There used to be a couple of kids near me who'd get up at least twice every game to go for hot-dogs and drinks, and they were not popular. 



> And no I don't believe there are people who sell souvenirs and snacks walking throughout the stands although obviously i've not been to every ground in the country so I couldn't say with 100% certainty, however i've never been to a game where people do. In fact, in absolute honesty (having experienced both English and American sporting events) generally over here while the game is in play, you pretty much put everything else on hold. It was a bit of a culture shock believe me.


I've been to games abroad, such as in the Czech Republic, and seen beer sellers walking up and down the aisles - sometimes selling food as well.

At the San Siro in Milan, all food appears to be sold from guys walking round selling snacks from trays as there didn't appear to be any food outlets at all in the actual stadium.

From what I've seen, stadiums in the north of Europe are more like American ones in what they offer on a concourse, whereas southern stadiums tend to have extremely basic facilities, and people aren't remotely concerned with concourses looking like barren concrete bunkers. Part of that is probably much like when English grounds had terraces, people went in and went straight to their place in the stadium, often turning up only a short time before kick-off.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the answers gents! I really appreciate that. 

The only stadium outside of the US I've ever visited was a baseball stadium in Tokyo Japan
Korakuen Stadium. I'm very sure it was demolished. I went to see a Japanese baseball game many years ago when I was a very young man. The Japanese baseball experience is similar to that in the US except for those annoying organized cheering.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

wonder the sex ratio going to games in different places. One thing about stadiums in the US is they MUST have a specific ratio of women's restrooms. Baseball especially is very much catered to families. When its just me and my dad or brothers, we simply don't get up during game play. Only intermissions or if there's yellow during a race. But when gfs and children are there, its bathroom time. Its concession time. I don't think having nice concourses is anything to be ashamed about.



> I remember a good few years ago when the then Chairman/Director of Arsenal, David Dein, was asked about the quality of food on offer at football stadiums. His reply was something like; "Why don't people eat at home first?"
> 
> This attitude pretty much still exists. I think there are a lot of reasons why stadiums in the UK have pretty poor catering facilities for the "common" fan compared to America.
> 
> ...


5.) is an interesting point. Most stadiums outside of the US tend to lack armrests and cup holders or even larger armests that trays can sit on. Don't know why I didn't notice this until recently.

4.) Segregation between catering is not a British thing. When you see club levels and different suite levels. They all have their own menus, servers and club areas with special food. There are sometimes even areas with specific food choices. The right field home run porch at Rangers Ballpark is an all you can area catered by whatever restaurant is there at the time.

3.) In US stadiums, besides food from whatever vendor has the stadium contract, you will find some specific fast food places and often times some fresh fruit carts. You even get volunteer organizations that sell food for their church or youth league or whatever. When I was growing up, our church did this at Cowboys and Mavericks games. This is great convenience if you have kids with you. Its the only thing keeping the prices from going to stratospheric movie theater levels.

2.) Breaks and longer sit time or well noted. I still think there's some gf/wife/kids factor there. 

1.) Football and racing are more like events, but basketball and baseball are most certainly not except for certain matchups or during the postseason. Baseball's leisurely atmosphere actually contributes to needing more food, beer and restrooms. Also contributes to more of a family atmosphere.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

rantanamo said:


> 5.) is an interesting point. Most stadiums outside of the US tend to lack armrests and cup holders or even larger armests that trays can sit on. Don't know why I didn't notice this until recently.


Again, that comes down to culture. Food and drink at sports here is something to be consumed quickly. Consequently there's no need for anywhere for trays, or even cups, to be stowed. 

Then again that extends beyond stadiums. People here don't tend to eat/drink while driving, so there's hardly and call for cars to have a multitude of cupholders.


One thing that does puzzle a few fans here about US stadiums, particularly those in the north where the winter weather isn't fantastic - hardly anyone seems bothered by the lack of cover


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

> One thing that does puzzle a few fans here about US stadiums, particularly those in the north where the winter weather isn't fantastic - hardly anyone seems bothered by the lack of cover


The weather does not get really bad until December..in the NFL there would be no more than 2 homes games left in December. And most college football is over by the end of November.

Beside that those cities that are in the North and midwest where the harsh weather is, all the games are sold out for years. New York, Philadelphia, Washington, New England , Green Bay, Chicago..so because of a stupid rule the NFL has that means the game can be shown on local TV. So if a fan wants to they can stay at home and watch the game on Tv. But most don't stay home. They go to the game no matter the weather..Tough people..Very tough..


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

bd popeye said:


> Beside that those cities that are in the North and midwest where the harsh weather is, all the games are sold out for years. New York, Philadelphia, Washington, New England , Green Bay, Chicago..so because of a stupid rule the NFL has that means the game can be shown on local TV. So if a fan wants to they can stay at home and watch the game on Tv. But most don't stay home. They go to the game no matter the weather..Tough people..Very tough..


there's something of a tradition among some fans, particularly those of clubs from the north of England, where it's much colder, to go to games bare-chested in all weathers. 

There's no noticeable drop-off in people not attending in bad weather here. It's just unpleasant.

Snow actually isn't so bad, but sitting in heavy constant rain is a pretty miserable experience. You get more wet that you do when standing, although standing in the rain isn't often compared to being on a beach in Mauritius either.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Archbishop said:


> I wish I had pictures of Bobby Dodd Stadium's concourses. It was not made for more than one line of people. It felt like I was being crushed. I went down there a few years ago for a Notre Dame-Georgia Tech game. Beautiful stadium, but the concourses were god awful.


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

St. James Park, Newcastle

Milburn Stand, Lower Tier









Gallowgate Stand, Lower Tier









Gallowgate Stand, Upper Tier


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

brewerfan386 said:


> I know, but I was just a little shocked about what he said.


Eating roadkill would probably be better for you than one of the burgers available at stadiums over here.

They make McDonald's burgers look like a Michelin star restaurant.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

This is the concourse under the local fans' terrace of George Capwell Stadium, belonging to CS Emelec, a soccer club of Ecuador. The club's wikipedia page claims it's has the only soccer museum in the world to be built by the fans under a terrace-can anyone tell me if it's true?

http://www.labocadelpozo.com/page.php?8

Also, in Ecuador all concourses are bare, though unlike Camp Nou and Mestalla they at least have paint and few food stands. Most of the food, beer, and (unofficial) memorabilia sellers are on the stand instead of on the concourse. This responds to the idea that you don't have to go to the concourse unless it's halftime and you REALLY want to go to the (usually disgusting) bathroom or to get some actual food and not mere snacks (which are both also unhealthy crap you wouldn't eat otherwise).


----------



## ihav3nofri3ndzz (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been to a few games in America when it was raining fairly heavily the entire game... a few were High School american football games so there's no chance for the stadium to be covered, and both had already been rescheduled once so they couldn't really do it again, especially with a strict high school schedule and both teams have used up their off weeks...

Either way, I felt the one where it rained hardest and more often, was actually more fun, just because you don't get the chance to see games like that. The games where it kind of rains off and on, is just annoying. During college/university games, attendance during these weather conditions depends on your location. I find that in the Southeastern u.s., fan will pretty much go to a game no matter the weather.. In the northwest, at least for the few games I have been to there, if the weather isn't good, then don't expect a sell out.. Even students, who get free tickets, don't go.. they are usually the first to leave if they even show up anyways.. at least that's how it is at my school... 

I'm not sure I like the European concourses very much. They do get the job done, but the seem almost unsafe if anything were to happen.. some are so enclosed and tight seeming, if for any reason people wanted to leave in a hurry, it might be somewhat difficult? Where as in America it seems like we just want as much space as possible around us at all times when in crowded areas.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been to a lot of football (soccer) matches and I can't remember the last time I brought food in the stadium. I may never have. The reason for this is fairly simple. A football match is finished in about 2 hours. I don't get that hungry, that quickly. Plus, a lot of football matches start at 3pm on a saturday and are finished by 5pm, slotting perfectly between lunch and dinner. I don't know how representative I am of the average football supporter but if there are many like me then it proabably isn't worth clubs investing in elaborate, outlet-heavy concourses because few people really need them.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

jandeczentar said:


> I've been to a lot of football (soccer) matches and I can't remember the last time I brought food in the stadium. I may never have. The reason for this is fairly simple. A football match is finished in about 2 hours. I don't get that hungry, that quickly. Plus, a lot of football matches start at 3pm on a saturday and are finished by 5pm, slotting perfectly between lunch and dinner. I don't know how representative I am of the average football supporter but if there are many like me then it proabably isn't worth clubs investing in elaborate, outlet-heavy concourses because few people really need them.


Its a culture thing. Some people don't eat some do. Its not a negative or a positive. Its just developed to an advanced point in the US. Its why I always point out that some don't understand how nice some of the baseball parks and newer NFL stadiums are. They are catering to a culture that doesn't even exist in many places. An extra that if you're used to going to soccer matches that you wouldn't even anticipate.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

still under construction, but here are some photos of Grêmio Arena



























as more concourse areas get ready for the december 8th innauguration match, I will post photos here.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Amon G. Carter Stadium (Fort Worth)


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Camp Nou, like many of the older European football stadiums, is situated fairly central, with plenty of places around where you can eat great proper food and feel good. Myself I would rather stop by a restaurant or a pub on the way to or from the stadium rather than eat a burger or a hot dog in one hand and a beer in the other, standing up, in a place that doesn't even look anything like a place where I'd like to eat/drink.


----------



## BigB1967 (Aug 13, 2012)

Old Stanford Stadium had an area under the stands know as "the mineshaft". This was possibly the worst concourse of all time. I went there once about twenty years ago and I recall it being unlike anything I've seen before or since. I can't find any pictures, but if somebody could post some, I'm sure the board would appreciate it.


----------



## CougarRed (May 18, 2012)

KingmanIII said:


> University of Central Florida (UCF) -- Bright House Stadium, Orlando, FL (45,301)


Damn that's a lot of steel and aluminum.


----------



## CougarRed (May 18, 2012)

JJG said:


> Amon G. Carter Stadium (Fort Worth)


Love that open concourse!


----------



## EquestrianClaret (Dec 31, 2011)

FC Braga's *Estadio Municipal* (on the north western/quary side):












*The Copper Box*, London Olympic Handball venue:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Concourses of the Palais Omnisports Paris-Bercy, as seen at the recent Radiohead concert (photo by me)


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ben Hill Griffin Stadium
Newly renovated:










































Complete slideshow can be seen here: http://www.flickr.com//photos/charlesperrypartners/sets/72157628731205659/show/

For comparison, this is what they looked like *BEFORE* recent renovations:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Grêmio Arena

4th ring concourse


----------



## Tonio94 (Sep 4, 2013)

Here you are photos of a stadium in Wroclaw, Poland.

A bit too much concrete, I guess... but only personal opinion


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Can you repost the first 2? I think you need to host them yourself, stadiumdb images have a habit of doing that...

Any others would be much appreciated, I love looking at these


----------



## THDFCTY (Aug 12, 2013)

This is the concourse inside the MCC Members at the MCG.




























Blazer Bar


----------



## THDFCTY (Aug 12, 2013)

Hugh Trumble Cafe










Military Items


----------



## THDFCTY (Aug 12, 2013)

Long Room










Dining Room














































It is much plainer on the general public side of the Northern Stand










Southern Stand Concourse


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ YES.

Any more Southern Stand concourse pics since the redevelopment?


----------



## Alan_S (Feb 17, 2012)

The difference in Concourse culture around the world is amazing - our US cousins seem genuinely bemused about how the football fan gets treated here in the UK! As people have already stated the food here only just fits that description. Also you may be amazed to here that at Football matches here in England, law prevents alcohol from being consumed within sight of the playing field - this includes corporate boxes so you will see that exec facilities in this country have to pull blinds for people to have a drink at half time!


----------



## THDFCTY (Aug 12, 2013)

KingmanIII said:


> ^^ YES.
> 
> Any more Southern Stand concourse pics since the redevelopment?


I only have pictures of the entrances to the Sothern Stand since the redevelopments. I have pictures of the redevelopment inside on my to do list.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Alan_S said:


> The difference in Concourse culture around the world is amazing - our US cousins seem genuinely bemused about how the football fan gets treated here in the UK! As people have already stated the food here only just fits that description.


The stadium food here, more often than not, is also pretty bad.

I went to a Chiefs game last year and paid $7.50 for what just might've been the saddest sack-of-shit excuse for a hamburger I've ever eaten.

That's why they closed the Quiktrip (a national gas station/convenience store chain) at the Sprint Center -- they were undercutting all of the other overpriced food stands with their $1 frozen drinks, $4 sandwiches (of good quality), and 80¢ pastries.



> Also you may be amazed to here that at Football matches here in England, law prevents alcohol from being consumed within sight of the playing field - this includes corporate boxes so you will see that exec facilities in this country have to pull blinds for people to have a drink at half time!


Most universities here have a similar policy, in that they don't serve alcohol at on-campus sporting events (to discourage reckless and/or underage drinking). So patrons either do all their drinking at the tailgate before kickoff or, like they do across the pond, step out during halftime for a sip.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Barnet's West Stand:


----------

